
In lawsuit over hacking, Uber probes IP address assigned to Lyft exec - doppp
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/08/us-uber-tech-lyft-hacking-exclusive-idUSKCN0S20D420151008
======
59nadir
So you make a mistake: You accidentally publish something that will give
anyone access to all your data. Then you use your own incompetence to target
one of your competitors.

It astounds me that companies that are worth billions, full of smart people
and are changing the world are enabled to act so incredibly stupid.

~~~
viscanti
I suppose it depends on your definition of "you" here. They likely have
thousands of employees around the world. It sounds like a single employee was
careless here. I guess where you see company, I see a collection of
individuals and the potential errors/issues that come from being human.

~~~
59nadir
Making the mistake wasn't the stupid part, we all make mistakes. Trying to use
it as an opportunity against your competitor is. That's not a choice made by
individuals; it's a company acting stupid officially, with intent.

------
benhamner
One interesting piece of this: it looks like Github turned over IP traffic
logs for who accessed that page of Uber's Github repo to Uber.

~~~
gcb0
this is the only reason here for this "news" "article".

besides this, that is pure libel, with no source or fact checking from the "
journalist". and that is just mentioned in passing. the "journalist" doesn't
even notice that is the only real interesting bit, and obviously does not
expand or investigate on it. I'd love to hear what github has to say on this.

just flag this garbage.

~~~
tallanvor
There's nothing libelous in that article. The author is reporting on the
matter and doesn't claim that Lyft or any specific individual is guilty of
anything.

~~~
gcb0
except on the title. and the lide. and the eye.

the fact that they have no fact is burried, while the sensationalist
accusation is highlighted.

------
jackgavigan
This is the sequel to Uber's subpoenaing of Github for all the IP addresses
that accessed the gist in question:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9131921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9131921)

------
jimmayyy
If I post my password on the Internet and someone uses it to get into my
account, is that still considered hacking? And illegal? [serious question]

I guess if I lost my wallet and someone finds it and uses my debit card, I'd
consider that stealing.

~~~
blackguardx
The CFAA (Computer Fraud and Abuse Act) prohibits unauthorized access. If you
find a piece of paper with an account name and password written on it and use
it for access, it is illegal.

